# How many is too many?



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I know it depends, but I was wondering, how many shrimps can you really have before there is major issues? it my 45 hex tank.( basicly a 2' cube with the corners knocked off at 1') I have around 350 cherry shrimp. Started from about 15 2 years ago( from member) then added about 25 a year ago. Just to help with inbreeding. the tankis going great, I do a water change when I think about it( maybe once every 6 weeks 20 gallons worth) I trim the tank when I can't see in it. I was just watching them eat, I counted 7 very heavly berryed and 16 shrimplet less then 1/8" on just one glass panel. so the question is, at what point do you start to worry about things going south? Any thoughs?


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

ppl tend to start thinning them out when they have more than 10 shrimp/gallon


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

In my shrimp tanks they tend to maintain a carrying capacity and i only sell every so often.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd try to consistently thin the population by trying to sell/trade some locally on Craigslist , or seeing if your pet store is interested in a trade. It spreads the hobby and helps offset the cost of running a tank. As for numbers ... I think it depends on filtration, food, hiding spots. One person could keep 500 shrimp in a 10 gallon, the next persons colony only gets to 100 or so.


----------

